# Knives ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Nov 19, 2019)

Just a suggestion, now's the time to pull out all those kitchen and carving knives and get them in shape for the upcoming events.  You wouldn't want anyone to cut themselves with a dull knife or need to tear off a piece of turkey or ham. 

To make it more fun, lets see those blades!  You know your proud of them or at least how sharp you can get them so share!

Newer blades








Older blades







Steel







BTW I use pumice "wet" stones, hard stones, Diamond stones and a belt sharpener........ And my secret weapon is........







My Pops old razor strop from when he barbered, back when he got out the service.

So you've been challenged, break 'em out, clean 'em up, and show us your wears!


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 19, 2019)

Don’t have anything old (at least that’s useful).  I do however have my “no one touches these but me” knives.  Inexpensive, but they hold an edge well and touch up with steel is all that’s been done lately.  I do need to probably work on my boning knife, which see the most use for my prep trimming/silver skin removal.










will start with my Syderco Sharpmaker, but if that fails will bring out my KME


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

No Joke Smoke said:


> View attachment 412105
> View attachment 412106
> View attachment 412107


A beauty.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice Foam.  I have some old knives from my grandpap.  I will try to get pics tomorrow


----------



## Braz (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a leather strop too, but I don't use it for kitchen knives. It is for my razors. I also have a bunch of stones running from about 800 grit to 12,000 grit which take care of both knives and razors.






Some of the knives. There are more stashed around the kitchen. And one in my pocket.


----------



## woodz (Nov 19, 2019)

No Joke Smoke said:


> View attachment 412105
> View attachment 412106
> View attachment 412107



nice, custom build?


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> A beauty.



It is a good knife. My wife gave this to me on our 44 wedding anniversary last year. I have used many good knives but she wanted to give me something special.


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 19, 2019)

woodz said:


> nice, custom build?



This knife was hand made by Silver Stag. They only made a limited bunch I understand. Look them up on Google. They have a lot of Youtube video dems on building. These knifes are not junk but can be expensive.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 19, 2019)

I love my Dexter's, but mine didn't come with the protective sleeve.


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> A beauty.


 Thanks Haug, It is a good Boning and filet knife .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2019)

Braz said:


> I have a leather strop too, but I don't use it for kitchen knives. It is for my razors. I also have a bunch of stones running from about 800 grit to 12,000 grit which take care of both knives and razors.
> View attachment 412108
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Mercer set? I have a set I’m that type holder.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Nov 19, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Just a suggestion, now's the time to pull out all those kitchen and carving knives and get them in shape for the upcoming events.  You wouldn't want anyone to cut themselves with a dull knife or need to tear off a piece of turkey or ham.
> 
> To make it more fun, lets see those blades!  You know your proud of them or at least how sharp you can get them so share!
> 
> ...


Did that today


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 19, 2019)

Early birthday present to myself on Sunday.
Santoku 5"  from Wusthof







Plus our 40 year old set of Ekco Arrowhead








_edit
fixed (I think) thumbnail image of Santoku plus added added our Arrowhead set._


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 20, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I love my Dexter's, but mine didn't come with the protective sleeve.


I bought them separate along with the carry case online. Inexpensive but they work.  Roll up is nice, and the protective sleeves are felt lined.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2019)

Danno44 said:


> Don’t have anything old (at least that’s useful).  I do however have my “no one touches these but me” knives.  Inexpensive, but they hold an edge well and touch up with steel is all that’s been done lately.  I do need to probably work on my boning knife, which see the most use for my prep trimming/silver skin removal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love those grips, I find them more comfortable in my hand. I have some _Victorinox_  that I love like those of yours!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> A beauty.



Nice Blades.......


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2019)

No Joke Smoke said:


> View attachment 412105
> View attachment 412106
> View attachment 412107



Nice Blades!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2019)

Braz said:


> I have a leather strop too, but I don't use it for kitchen knives. It is for my razors. I also have a bunch of stones running from about 800 grit to 12,000 grit which take care of both knives and razors.
> View attachment 412108
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't pull out the razors, Remember I said Pop was a barber back when Saturday was shave and a hair-cut day at the Barber shop.  I shave with a straight razor while in the service.

Nice knives!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2019)

Weaverspitbbq said:


> Did that today



Its that time..... I love when someone grabs a knife in the kitchen and has to comment on how they wished they had sharp knives.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 20, 2019)

A funny story, in my younger days, whenever I was PO'd at the girl friend, I would shut up and sit down and just start sharpening the kitchen knives. It gave me focus, kept my mouth shut and I had the sharpest knives in town. Wait there is more. My sister told me she always knew when there had been a disagreement  'cause the girl friend had bandaids on her fingers for a week.  And I never even noticed the bandaids.  LOL.....


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 20, 2019)

Just a snapshot of some of my collection. The first pick is of my Great Grandfathers HAWG killing knife along with my go to Cutco deer cleaning knives.  The other picks are a few of my Case collection.


----------



## Braz (Nov 20, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Is that a Mercer set? I have a set I’m that type holder.


Yes. I'm very happy with the Mercer knives. We also have a Mercer slicing knife not in the picture.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 20, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Just a snapshot of some of my collection. The first pick is of my Great Grandfathers HAWG killing knife along with my go to Cutco deer cleaning knives.  The other picks are a few of my Case collection.


sweet


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Just a snapshot of some of my collection. The first pick is of my Great Grandfathers HAWG killing knife along with my go to Cutco deer cleaning knives.  The other picks are a few of my Case collection.
> View attachment 412167
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 20, 2019)

Well I finally got around to getting mine out for some pics. I don't have a nice sharpener yet. The Ken Onion is on my Christmas list at the very top :)

This is our Mercer set. For the price these are darn good knives. They are however at the point I need to get a nice edge back on them. I use the boning knife out of this set a lot.







This Mercer Santoku gets its own pic with my story about knives and blister packs. This thing was packed in super tough blister pack plastic. The attempt to remove it cost me 4 stitches in my left index finger( I'm a lefty) and numbness in that finger for well over a year as it cut to the bone and damaged some nerves. Needless to say I am not a fan of blister packaging :)







This is my random collection of remaining knives. Top to bottom is my Henckel Chef knife, Henckel chopping chef knife, my pride and joy Miyabi knife WICKED SHARP , and below that a big Dexter I scored at Goodwill for $2.29 :) On the right is my Victorinix Fibrox boning knive.





One last closeup of that Miyabi. It is likely the sharpest knife I have ever owned. Also most I have spent on a knife but did get it on an Amazon lightning deal at 50% off.







Now I just need to add that sharpener.


----------



## radio (Nov 24, 2019)

This one is not yet in my hot little hands, dang it!  Had to take pics iff the computer screen, so not the best pics, sorry.
I ran into a custom knife maker on Facebook that is based in the United kingdom and had him make me this kitchen knife with a bit of Japanese influence.   He sent me a video of him slicing a grape and a tomato paper thin.  The handle is honeycomb aircraft aluminum and resin composite with Micarta bolsters. The blade is mirror polished S90V steel.


----------

